# Karpfen beißen nicht!



## onyx134 (26. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe einen See in welchen wirklich U-Boote an Kaprfen rumschwimmen (ich würde fast wetten, dass da rekordverdacht besteht!). Der See ist sehr unterschiedlich von wenigen Metern bis 15m tief. Wenn man gemütlich mit dem Boot paddelt, kann man diese Viecher auch sehr gut beobachten. Das Problem ist, die beißen auf nichts. 

- Boilies: 14 Tage angefüttert an vier Stellen, in 48h keinen Biss
- Wurm: weder auf Grund noch auf Tiefe
- Mais: Schwimmen dran vorbei, juckt die aber überhaupt nicht
- Brot: Siehe Mais
- Kartoffel: siehe Boilies, siehe Mais

Jetzt hab ich in nem Film gesehen, dass da manche mit ner Wolke anfüttern und dei Angel in die Wolke reinhalten. Wie macht man das (Was füttern, welche Montage verwenden), haltet ihr das für Vielversprechend?

Irgendwelche anderen Anregungen wie ich diese tauchenden Schweine an den Haken bringe?


----------



## minne6 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

Mhh lass mal überlegen was du brauchst?! Ich schlage Geduld und Ausdauer vor  ;-).

Mal im Ernst, an den Ködern liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht. Versuch es mit einem Platzwechsel, einem kurzem Vorfach ..... Einfach mal alles ausprobieren. Die Methode die du im Video gesehen hast, ist bestimmt die "Futterpyramide". Verwende Groundbait mit Mais und anderen Partikeln. Die Futterwolke lockt Kleinfische an und macht auch die großen Aufmerksam, wenn du Glück hast.


----------



## colognecarp (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

Meine Anregung: Wulf Plikat - Modernes Karpfenangeln


----------



## andy12345 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

Moin

14 Tage vorgefüttert?
Probiere es doch mal so:  Hakenköder + max. 5Boilies drumherum ..
Ist das krasse gegenteil und sehr gut bei Fischen die die großen Futterplätze meiden..


----------



## Steffen90 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

moin
setz dich mal 14 tage an der see und beobachte. jeden tag zwei stunden. abends und morgens. 
lote das gewässer GENAU aus und erstell dir eine karte. 
guck wo die karpfen entlang ziehen, wo sie sich tagsüber aufhalten und guck wohnin sie abends schwimmen. wenn du sie beim fressen beobachten kannst hast du fast gewonnen!
dann erst entscheide dich für einen platz und fütter ihn drei tage mit mais. den kennen sie in der regel und wird somit genommen. 
ich würde es dort versuchen wo die karpfen wenn es abend wird hinziehen. nicht da wo sie tagsüber sind. 
eine rute würde ich sehr ufernah ausbringen. max. 3m weit draußen. auch wenn es nur 50cm tief ist. hindernisse im wasser sind auch immer interessant.
karpfenangeln ist sehr viel beobachten und vorbereiten. nicht blind füttern, ruten rein und fangen.... das geht in die hose.
wurde dort schonmal auf karpfen gefischt und gefangen?
zu welcher tages/nachtzeit hast du gefischt? 
es gibt gewässer wo du nur nachts fängst.. oder nur tagsüber.

beschreib dochmal dein gewässer.


----------



## Freund96 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> moin
> setz dich mal 14 tage an der see und beobachte. jeden tag zwei stunden. abends und morgens.
> lote das gewässer GENAU aus und erstell dir eine karte.
> guck wo die karpfen entlang ziehen, wo sie sich tagsüber aufhalten und guck wohnin sie abends schwimmen. wenn du sie beim fressen beobachten kannst hast du fast gewonnen!
> ...


 
der Karpfen-Freak hat gesprochen.|znaika:


----------



## Bassey (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*



Freund96 schrieb:


> der Karpfen-Freak hat gesprochen.|znaika:



Und hier der Kindergarten :q


----------



## Syntac (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

Meinst Du evtl. Marmorkarpfen? Da soll das ja klappen, mit Milch und ganz feinem Zeugs eine Staubwolke zu füttern, und wenn die Marmorieren filtrieren Köder rein und hoffen, das er mit eingesogen wird..


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

na sowas, die karpfen beißen nicht, die bösen viecher 

ich gebe dir jetzt mal den ultimativen geheimtipp, aber nicht weitersagen....

wie schon weiter vorne geschrieben ist das geheimniss des erfolges ausdauer und geduld !!!!!

ich verstehe dieses ewige herumgeheule nicht, die karpfen beißen nicht, trotz anfütterns.
oder was für einen zauberköder kann ich noch verwenden.
mensch, karpfenangeln ist völlig einfach.
karpfen beobachten, oder bzw das gewässer, ausloten, gute ufernahe stellen suchen, ein wenig anfüttern, ruten raus und dann mal den hintern im stuhl behalten und abwarten und nicht alle stunde neu auswerfen und die köder tauschen.
geduld und ausdauer sind dann der schlüssel des erfolges.
ich habe die letzten 7-8 nächte geblankt , mehr sogar, circa 160 stunden ohne jeden biss, aber das gehört nun einmal zum karpfenangeln dazu, warten , warten, warten.
ich denke das die ungeduld bei den meisten eben zum misserfolg führt.
da werden ständig die plätze und köder getauscht, ständig neu ausgewurfen und oft auch einfach zu weit draussen geangelt.
pobacken zusammen und weiterangeln, dann kommen früher oder später die fische von selbst, egal ob rekordkarpfen oder satzer.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> na sowas, die karpfen beißen nicht, die bösen viecher
> 
> ich gebe dir jetzt mal den ultimativen geheimtipp, aber nicht weitersagen....
> 
> ...




dem ist nix mehr zum hinzufügen#6


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> na sowas, die karpfen beißen nicht, die bösen viecher
> 
> ich gebe dir jetzt mal den ultimativen geheimtipp, aber nicht weitersagen....
> 
> ...




megatrue!!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

Musste ich auch lernen, Stuttgart Neckarhafen zwanzig bis dreißig Karpfen einer großer und schöner wie der andere. Das war damals in einem Hafenbecken wo das Wasser stand und die Sonne einem im Sommer das Hirn verbrannte, vorausgesetzt man hatte eines. #d|uhoh:|bigeyes

In dem Hafenbecken konnte man machen was man wollte inklusive Polka tanzen, es langweilte die Karpfen so was, was wir auch alles anstellten.  

Wir fütterten dann aber mal an etwas ruhigeren Stellen in der Hauptströmung an, damals noch mit Kartoffeln und siehe da nach einigen versuchen hatten wir einen Platz gefunden wo sie Fraßen. Wir fingen damals etliche schöne Karpfen, aber wie immer beim angeln musste man experimentieren und experimentieren bis man wusste wie es geht, und das macht doch das Angeln auch so interessant, oder?

Leider ist dass auch der Nachteil wenn man mal eben eine Woche an einen See fährt und meint man muss mal gleich was fangen, meistens ist das Schneidern vorprogrammiert.
Mit der Zeit lernt man dann dass man den anderen Anglern erst mal zuschauen sollte um das ein oder andere zu sehen oder ab zuschauen.  Natürlich spielt auch die Erfahrung mit den Jahren eine Rolle.

Also viel Spaß beim Experimentieren.


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

das problem ist ja auch meistens, das einige mit zu großen erwartungen ans wasser gehen.
aber es ist ja nun mal leider so, das einem die fische nicht so in den kescher springen.
wenn man das will soll man an nen forellenpuff fahren und selbst da kenn ich einige kandidaten die trotz allem auch da noch leer ausgehen 
ich war über ostern an einem teich von uns, mittlere größe, guter, aber kein überragender karpfen und graser bestend.
angefüttert, an bekannten und erfolgreichen stellen der letzten jahre und was soll ich sagen?
80 stunden völlig ohne biss, war zwar nicht berauschend, weil ich alles tricks versucht habe die möhlich waren, aber trotzdem nehme ich da das positive aus der geschichte mit.
man kann nichts erzwingen, eagl wie gut man denkt angeln zu können oder wie gut man einen teich oder see oder fluß kennt.
am zweiten tag waren 2 andere angler mit am teich, haben ne nacht durchgezogen, hatten natürlich auch keinen biss, am nächsten morgen haben sie zusammen gepackt mit den worten, mist teich, sind keine fische drin und überhaupt ist alles sche... 
typisch für einige zeitgenossen, keine geduld oder angelzeug für 7000€ pro persohn mitschleppen 
ich war vor 4 jahren 10 tage an der elbe zum karpfenangeln, die ersten knapp 4 tage ohne biss, dann lief es 2 1/2 tage ganz gut und dann wieder kein biss die letzen tage, ist eben so, mal läuft es, mal nicht.
wenn man am richtigen platz zu richtigen zeit ist und die fische fressen, dann reichen auch oft 1-3 stunden um erfolgreich zu sein, wenn du nen platzt hast an dem die fische nicht fressen kannst du auch 5 monate da sitzen und nix fangen.

ach mensch, fangen ist zwar schön, aber auch nicht alles


----------



## Syntac (27. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

Also ich gehe ja immer noch davon aus, dass er von Marmorkarpfen spricht, da würde dann das auch mit der Wolke passen...


----------



## onyx134 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfen beißen nicht!*

Also, das Gewässer ist eine Kiesgrube, welche seit Jahren stillgelegt ist.
Viel geangelt wurde hier in den letzten Jahren nicht, weils ganz einfach verboten ist. Nur mir halt nicht ^^.
Daher sind die auch kein Futter gewohnt wie wir es verwenden. Die Viecher darin verhalten sich irgendwie komplett anders als das Karpfen normal tun, weil sie (bisher) einfach keine Feinde hatten.
Das sind Schuppis und Marmorkarpfen, soviel konnte ich schon erkennen.
Ich weiss von einem Freund der dort auch mal Angeln durfte, dass sie einmal 5 Tage mit 5 Leuten á 2 Ruten dort durchgeangelt haben. An den verschiedensten Stellen. Ratet mal wieviele Bisse die hatten! Kleiner Tipp: Die Zahl liegt genau zwischen 1 und -1!


----------

